
How fire scientists see through flames - draenei
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/27/17623186/fire-research-flames-camera-filter-blue-light-nist-lab
======
cypherpunks01
Could this finding be of high relevance in the field i.e. as a tool for
firefighters to see "though" flames better? Obviously they are more likely
working in smoke conditions, but I'd think there would be some situations
where this could be of help.

